# Where to market to get product photography projects



## Lorretta J Clarke (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, have been learning and shooting some product photography.  I would some advice on what to include in a portfolio and how/where to get some work?


----------



## Designer (Nov 14, 2018)

Since nobody has offered any help/opinions up to now, I guess I will take a stab at it, even though I must declare at the outset that I am not a professional product photographer.

First; you need to "network" with anybody and everybody who is either doing that work now, or needing it done.  If you have manufacturers or wholesalers in your area who might need good photos, (see what they're using now) make a cold call. 

Before you make a cold call, have your portfolio to include some (good) photos of anything similar to your target client.  If it is something round and shiny, make sure your portfolio has something round and shiny (done well) and then point out to them the deficiencies in their current photos, and sell your services as someone who can deliver a better product. 

I assume you have been studying how other photographers do it, so do it like that.  Set up your product and shot in a way that really does justice to the product.  (appropriate setting, angles, lighting, etc.)

Make some prints to show when you are visiting in person, and have a few sample shots standing by for e-mail communications.  Don't shoot the exact same product as you are soliciting for until you have a contract.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 14, 2018)

Designer said:


> Don't shoot the exact same product as you are soliciting for until you have a contract.



All good advice but I might partially disagree with this. If it's a digital image, yes no need to tempt some one, but I'm not so sure that a print (with watermark front and back) wouldn't be bad. Especially if your print is superior to the image used in their product literature,ads, etc Call it "your" business card.


----------



## Designer (Nov 14, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't shoot the exact same product as you are soliciting for until you have a contract.
> ...


As I hinted in the disclaimer; this is only my opinion which is not founded in actual experience.

The reason I included that sentence is simple: The owner/dealer might consider that some kind of property rights infringement.  A good way to cut the interview short.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 14, 2018)

Designer said:


> As I hinted in the disclaimer; this is only my opinion which is not founded in actual experience.
> 
> The reason I included that sentence is simple: The owner/dealer might consider that some kind of property rights infringement. A good way to cut the interview short.



Nor am I, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once! LOL I see your point, though under you're assumption, the photograph of a competitors product my create equal hostility. Which leads me to a quote attributed to Abraham Lincoln - "“You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time”.


----------



## Designer (Nov 14, 2018)

Let's say it's a tube of lipstick for instance.  A competitor's product DONE WELL should help the potential client realize that he needs better photography, at least to the level of his competitor.


----------



## Captureoflife (Nov 27, 2018)

Commercial photography is very difficult when starting. Most firms use agencies when they want quality images. That is who you need to target - the art directors. Your work must be top notched without any flaws. Your work must stand out above others to get noticed.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 27, 2018)

I specialized in eyewear photography, so I searched "sunglasses in California"
 , local websites will be shown up.
I contacted with them through these websites.


----------

